

iOS 7 Wireframe Kit - watermel0n
http://blakeperdue.com/ios7-wireframe-kit/

======
chasing
Looks nice!

One (hopefully) helpful bit of criticism about the website to Mr. Perdue: The
photo of the laptop is pretty, but I had to go to Github to see an actual
detailed screenshot of the contents of the file.

Maybe include just a flat PNG version of the image that I can click-to-zoom on
right there on [http://blakeperdue.com/ios7-wireframe-
kit/](http://blakeperdue.com/ios7-wireframe-kit/) ? Maybe you could get cute
and make the laptop screen clickable to see a higher-resolution version.
You've got a lot of nice detail in there (like the glyphs) that people might
otherwise miss out on.

~~~
facorreia
[https://raw.github.com/blakeperdue/ios7-wireframe-
kit/master...](https://raw.github.com/blakeperdue/ios7-wireframe-
kit/master/iOS7-Wireframe-Kit.png)

------
wf
Off topic: Do most web developers/designers just not care about firefox
anymore? I've hit so many links on the HN front page that were designed
specifically for chrome and have parts just falling into the ether etc. on
firefox. What gives? Don't you at least look at it in the other browsers
before making it live?

~~~
zeckalpha
I'm on firefox and it looks alright for me... Maybe they test it but it works
for them. With the current version numbering schemes, there are many
conditions to test.

~~~
wf
Maybe it's because I'm on a PC:
[http://i.imgur.com/QaEYVg8.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QaEYVg8.jpg)

~~~
blakeperdue
I'll debug it and preview again in Firefox. I built it fast and didn't
properly test it before moving on to other work. When I do "real" work I do
test in Firefox on all platforms.

~~~
wf
Yea no problem! The product itself looks awesome btw.

------
Terretta
For Illustrator instead of OmniGraffle? No true Mac-head. ;-)

~~~
blakeperdue
I switched to Illustrator and found I liked it better. But, I added an
Omnigraffle version altho it's not perfect.

~~~
Terretta
Wow, that's above and beyond. Thanks!

------
bttf
A part of me gets tense at seeing a MacBook Pro sitting so delicately on a
ledge like that.

~~~
AsymetricCom
A part of me wants to push it off.

------
callmeed
Maybe I'm just not that proficient, but I can't fathom how anyone can use the
words "rapid" and "Illustrator" (or "Photoshop") in a sentence about
wireframing.

I recently had to wireframe some iOS screens for a project. Dealing with
Adobe's UI, the layers, the workflow, exporting images, etc. was just awful. I
ended up using Moqups ([https://moqups.com](https://moqups.com)) and, while
it's not WYSIWYG UI elements, it did the job and was actually _rapid_.

~~~
Domenic_S
Folks who do this 8 hours a day are ridiculously fast at it. I consider myself
pretty proficient in PS, and our designers make me look like a toddler with a
crayon.

------
jemeshsu
Would be great if there is a version for Sketch app.

~~~
blakeperdue
I added a sketch version :) [https://github.com/blakeperdue/ios7-wireframe-
kit](https://github.com/blakeperdue/ios7-wireframe-kit)

~~~
Terretta
Ok, Mac-head. I concede.

